# اقتراح



## حمورابي (14 مارس 2011)

*
تحية

لماذا لا يتم تغير خط المنتدى  " الواجهة . . وعناوين المواضيع . " 
من الموجود حاليـــًا الى  Arial   فهو افضل للمطالعة وحتى لراحة العين . فحين الدراسة في موضوع او مشاهدة صفحة المنتدى .


وفي الحقيقة اجد صعوبة بالغة  جــداً في تفريق الاحرف والنقاط 
فأكثرية المنتديات تستعمل الخط المذكور 

لذلك اتمنى تغــير خط  العرض . 

او 

اعطاء خاصية للأعضاء من ناحية الخط والظهور اي يستطيع التحكم في نوعية الخط الذي سوف يظهر عنــدهُ في الكومبيوتر . ! 

*


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2011)

الخط الحالي (Tahoma) او اكثر إستخداماً في المواقع العربية لسهولة قرائته للأغلبية.


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 مارس 2011)

يوجد بالفعل خاصية تثبيت الخط والحجم ، ولكن لا اعرف هل هى متوفرة للعضوية المباركة ام لا ؟


----------



## حمورابي (15 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> الخط الحالي (Tahoma) او اكثر إستخداماً في المواقع العربية لسهولة قرائته للأغلبية.





حمورابي قال:


> *
> 
> وفي الحقيقة اجد صعوبة بالغة  جــداً في تفريق الاحرف والنقاط
> فأكثرية المنتديات تستعمل الخط المذكور
> ...



*شكراً لك على تعريفك بالخط الحالي 
إذا كان الخيار الاول صعب اعتقد تطبيق الخيار الثاني يكون افضل . ​*



Molka Molkan قال:


> يوجد بالفعل خاصية تثبيت الخط والحجم ، ولكن لا اعرف هل هى متوفرة للعضوية المباركة ام لا ؟



*شكراً لك اتمنى توفيرها على الاقل لمن يجد الصعوبة في هذا الخط .​*


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2011)

خاصية تثبيت الخط و الحجم متوفرة عند كتابة المشاركات و ليس لإظهار واجهة المنتدى و الأقسام


----------



## حمورابي (15 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> و ليس لإظهار واجهة المنتدى و الأقسام



*الاخ هنا تظهر واجهة ملفهِ الشخصي بالخط Arial عندي . . . 

في الحقيقة عزيزي  اعاني من الرؤية . بهذا الخط . . 



ف هل سوف يتم التغير  او على الاقل توفير او اعطاء  هذه الخاصية . . 
للأعضاء المباركين او الذين يجدون الصـــعوبة في المطالعة . *​


----------



## My Rock (15 مارس 2011)

هل طلبك يخص الملف الشخصي ام صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية؟
الملف الشخصي يمكن تغييره لكن صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية لا يمكن تغييرها.


----------



## حمورابي (16 مارس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> هل طلبك يخص الملف الشخصي ام صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية؟
> الملف الشخصي يمكن تغييره لكن صفحة المنتدى الرئيسية لا يمكن تغييرها.



*لا مانع من ان تقــوم بتغير ملفي الشخصي . تفضل . 
اما مسألة الصـــفحة الرئيسية سوف يكون لهــا حل اخــــر​*


----------



## My Rock (20 مارس 2011)

لا املك صلاحية التعديل على شكل ملفك الشخصي
تستطيع التعديل عليه و تغيير نوع الخط كما تغير الألوان.


----------



## ROWIS (6 يونيو 2011)

*ممكن عن طريق اعدادات المتصفح اللي بتستخدمة تحدد الخط اللي تحب تشوف بيه المواقع
*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يونيو 2011)

الرب يباركك


----------

